# urxvt i kopiuj/wklej

## socek

Używam urxvt-unicode. I mam problem przy kopiuj/wklej. Gdy nacisnę SHIFT+INSERT to wkleja mi rzecz z jednego schowka. Natomiast w Linuxie jest drugi schowek, gdzie w programach okienkowych robi się poprzez CTRL+C i wkleja poprzez CTRL+V. Czy w urxvr jest taki schowek? Można jakoś z niego skorzystać?

----------

## timor

Nie znałem tego skrótu z shift+insert, ale z tego co widzę to jest to ten sam schowek, z którego można korzystać przez zaznaczanie i klikanie środkowym klawiszem myszy.

----------

## socek

Tak. A ja chcę móc używać tego drugiego schowka też.

----------

## timor

Przejrzyj:

```
man urxvtperl
```

tam są jakieś opisane jakieś dwa rozszerzenia do wklejania, ale nie korzystam z nich więc nie wiem czy to załatwi Twój problem.

----------

